# ياريت كل اللى يدخل يقول اجابته على السؤال



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

انا بصراحه كان ليا فترة عاوزة اكتب الموضوع ده بس كنت متردده عشان انا اللى هكتبه فخايفه انى الخبط فى الكلام ومعرفش اعبر اوى عن اللى عاوزة اقوله ..بس اتكلت على ربنا وقلت اكتبه
هو سؤال محيرنى ونفسى كل عضو يشوف السؤال يقول اجابته عشان انا استفيد وكل عضو يقرا الموضوع يستفيد
السؤال هو :
ازاى تخلى دماغك مليانه؟؟؟؟ بمعنى
فى شخص تشوفه تقول عليه ده دماغه تافهه اوى
وشخص تانى تقول ياسلام الشخص ده دماغه مليانه ومثقف وبيفكر حلو وهكذا
فياترى انت او انتى بتعملوا ايه عشان تملوا دماغكوا ومتخلوهاش فاضيه
انا عارفه ان فى ناس  من ضمن اجابتها هتقولى انك تثقفى نفسك انا بردو عاوزة اعرف ازاى الواحد يثقف نفسه
معلش انى طولت عليكم بس اتمنى انكم تستحملونى  وتفدونى
مستنيه اجابتكم ...وربنا يكون معاكم كلكم ياااارب
  كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه صيام يونان


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

هو سؤال مهم 
لكن من وجة نظري ان ليس كل انسان متعلم مثقف او كل انسان مثقف متعلم 
لازم يكون لديكي حب المعرفة 
فالكتاب يقول هلك شعبي لعدم المعرفة 
واكتساب خبرات كتيرة اوى في كل المجالات والخبرات دى مش من الكتب بس لا وكمان من ظروف الحياة ايضا  
وللعلم الخبرة محتاجة الى بعض المتاعب  واشعر في كلامك انك تبحثين عن الكمال 
واهم نصيحة احب اقولها لك ونحن نسير في دروب الحياة كوني متعقلة فالحياة اكثر جنونا 
ريموووووووووو
ولكن للعلم ايضا لا كامل الا اللة وحدة  ممكن الة الكمال يعطيكي الكمال


----------



## مينووو (29 يناير 2007)

سلام ميرا احب اعرفك ان كل انسان له اسلوبه بس هو الى بيبنى شخصيته وانا كنت زيك محتار ولما سالت ابونا قالى اقرا سفر الامثال وانا بعرضلك نفس الفكره لانك بجد هتستفادى اووووووووى وربنا معاكى


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا اوى ياريمووو على تعليقك
بس صدقنى انا مش ببحث عن الكمال خااااااااالص بس نفسى ان مخى يكون ذات قيمه احس انى حاجه 
وده مش من ناحيه الدنيا بس ..لكن من ناحيه الدين كمان نفسى يبقه عندى معلومات وخبرات حلوة
شكرااااا تانى على تعليقك


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا يامينا على تعليقك ..وفعلا انا بردو قبل كده حد نصحنى انى اقرا سفر الامثال بس لسه ماقرتهوش
ربنا يدبر


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> شكرا اوى ياريمووو على تعليقك
> بس صدقنى انا مش ببحث عن الكمال خااااااااالص بس نفسى ان مخى يكون ذات قيمه احس انى حاجه
> وده مش من ناحيه الدنيا بس ..لكن من ناحيه الدين كمان نفسى يبقه عندى معلومات وخبرات حلوة
> شكرااااا تانى على تعليقك



العزيزة ميرا انت بالفعل مميزة من قبل الرب يسوع لانك بنت الفادي 
ولا يوجد انسان على وجة الارض مثل الثاني ولكن الاهم كيف اكتشف مميزاتي التى وهبني اياها الرب يسوع ؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

كيف ياريمووو؟؟؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 يناير 2007)

واووووووووووووووووووووو سوال تحفه

هقولك حاجه مش شرط انك تكونى مثقفه او متعلمه تعليم عالى علشان تكون دماغك موزونه اهم حاجه المعرفه
لما تكونى بتتكلمى فى موضوع لازم تكونى عارفه كويس على تقدرى تتكلمى فيه صح
المعرفه هى اساس الحوار السليم ​


----------



## مينووو (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> شكرا يامينا على تعليقك ..وفعلا انا بردو قبل كده حد نصحنى انى اقرا سفر الامثال بس لسه ماقرتهوش
> ربنا يدبر



بلاش ربنا يدبر دى وابداى من انهردا لانك وكفايه النصيحه التانيه


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

حلوه اوى اجابتك يابنت الفادى شكرا عليها
انا يامينووو بحب اقرا الكتاب المقدس بالترتيب يعنى انا دلوقتى فى ملوك تانى فاهمنى


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> كيف ياريمووو؟؟؟



ميرا انت ماكنتيش عارفة انت مميزة ؟
دة اكيد لان اللة له كل القدرة خلق كل انسان مميز في صفاتة وطبيعتة 
ولكن الاجمل انة عارف طبيعة كل انسان 
وبتعامل مع كل واحد حسب طبيعتة  وانا كمان مع رأي بنت الفادي
ريموو


----------



## b_4jesus (29 يناير 2007)

*hi mera.... 
bosy 5ody el kalam da we shofylaw 3ayza ta5deh wala la2
we 3ala fekra dy msh she3arat wala 7aga
ana lsa rage3 mn mo2tamar we kan so2alek yo3tabar mn as2eletna feh
shofy ........ el 5olasa .... enek msh lazem tekony moktamela fe 3a2lek fel sakafa el 7ayateya...
laken el rab 3ando message leky 3ayzek tefta7elo 2albek 3ashan te2baleha
el message dy feha dorek fel denya dy .... we 3ala fekra el 5eta ely 3amelhalek yaso3 le 7ayatek ... hatkon feha el kamal wel fara7 aktar mn ely enty btetmaneh
just enek totloby mno ye7ot edo 3ala 7ayatek hatla2y msh ely enty btetmaneh ... bas hatla2e el 7aya ely enty 3omrek mafakarty fe 7alawetha
ana msh 3ayez atla3 mn mawdo3ek laken kan lazem afahemek da ....
mn na7yet enek 3ayza tkon dema3'ek malyana ..... emleha be ma7abet yaso3 .... hatla2 fel mokabel 7ob ra2e3 we 7aya gamela gedan .... we wa2taha hatkon dema3'ek malyana beh ... 
we mn 3'er mat7esy hayemlalek dema3'ek bel sakafat we 2omor el donya aktar mn ely talabteh
we el 7a2e2a el 7kaya dy mohema gedan fe 7ayat kol mase7y ...la2en da beysa3ed 3ala eny ab3ed mn el 5ateya betare2a baseta we bdon maghod ro7y we 7rob odam el shetan
we fe nafs el wa2t hat7esy be fara7 we aman 3omrek ma7asetehabl kda
bgd el kalam da 3an tagreba .... 
wel kalam da msh leky bas ... laken da le kol el nas
just salemy 7ayatek we 3a2lek 2lbek le yaso3 ... we mat7otesh edek fe ay 7aga 
sebeh yeshta3'al feky weye3'ayarek le3'ayet lama 7ayatek tetmely we tfed 3aly 7awaleky
ana 3aref eny tawelt shwaya laken 3andy kalam kter 3ayez a2olholkom laken msh la2y forsa
bas el so2al estafaz ma3refty bel mase7 .......
god wiz u !​*


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك ياريمووو وانا عارفه انى مميزة عند يسوع بس انا عاوزة احس انى مميزة فى نظر نفسى 
وشكرا ليك اوىىىىىىى ياb_4jesus كلامك مريح جداااااا وجميل اوى بس صدقونى ياجماعه انا مش عاوزة اوصل للكمال ولا حاجه بس نفسى انى احس بقيمه نفسى عن طريق انى املى دماغى ومن خلال كده عاوزة اقدم حاجه مفيده وقيمه 
ربنا يبارككم على ردودكم الجميله واللى بجد بجد فادتنى وصلولى كتييييير


----------



## مينووو (29 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> انا يامينووو بحب اقرا الكتاب المقدس بالترتيب يعنى انا دلوقتى فى ملوك تانى فاهمنى



طب متزعليش تانى حاجه انا مكنتش اعرف كدا وبعدين الانسان الى دماغه مليانه يكون انسان عنده هدوء فى التعامل وفى كل افكاره واساليبه وتانى بقولك سفر الامثال ههههههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه ليه بتقول انى زعلت يعلم ربنا ابداااااااااااا
بس انا فعلا دلوقتى بفكر انى اقراه 
وماتزعلش انت


----------



## b_4jesus (29 يناير 2007)

*3ala fekra .. 2rayet el ketab hya el wasela el a2rab ely hatla2y feha el rad el 7asem
awel step ... enek te3mely ******* le saf7et 7ayatek 
tany step ... hatla2y rad fel a5er mn member geded fe montada <<ur life>> 
esmo "jesus" yaret bema enek moshrefet el montada da
tera2eh we te5aleh el " moder el 3am "
bas tkony waska eno hay5aly montadaky a7san montada
.... reply ....​*


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

لا يا b_4jesus انا مش مشرفه انا عضوة على قدى كده
لكن مشرفين القسم ده هما ديانا artamiss ورامى 
هما اكيد اللى هيفدوك


----------



## twety (29 يناير 2007)

عندى وجهه نظر يمكن نفيدك
فى مقوله بتقول (العلم بالئ خير من الجهل به)
بمعنى كل حاجه استفسر عنها
زى الامور العامه ,الثقافيه ,الروحيه
بحيث ان كل اللى يكلمك تقدرى تردى عليه
فى اى مجال
فى اى موضوع يتفتح قدامك تعرفى تتكلمى
بحيث ان اللى يكلمك يقول انا فعلا استفدت من ميرا
يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك كلام يفيدك


----------



## remoo (29 يناير 2007)

ميرا مفيش مشكلة ان يكون الواحد باحث عن الكمال 
على فكرة شخصيتي انا كدة باحث عن الكمال 
وبدور في كل امو حياتي لكن الحل الوحيد هو في الرب يسوع يعني صفة الباحث عن الكمال مش صفة وحشة


----------



## مينووو (29 يناير 2007)

لا انا دماغى مليانه(ههههههههههههه) مبزعلش ولو عاوزه تحسى بقيمه نفسك زى ما بتقولى حاولى تساعدى كل الى حواليكى زى مكان المسيح بيعمل وتحسسيهم بالفرح وبامانه هتحسى بقيمه نفسك وخاصه لو كنتى بتخدمى فى كنيستك لان دة فعلان هيحسسك بان اصبح ليكى رساله وان ربنا اوجدك من اجل المخدومين وهتحسى بقيمه نفسك وربنا معاكى


----------



## b_4jesus (29 يناير 2007)

*ana msh 2sdy el montada da
ana 2sdy montada 7ayatek....
ana shayef en 7ayat el ensan to3tabar montada
we ana bab2a el mas2ol 3an el montada da
we 3andena members kter fe 7ayatna wa5den manaseb kbera 
we laken msh bnesma7 lel rab eno yerod 3ala as2eletna ely 3ayzenha 
la2enena msh bene3temed 3aleh feha
3ashan kda yaso3 beykon member 3ady fe 7ayatna ba3d as7abna ely beyrodo 3alena
swa2 kano beyetkalemo sa7 wala 3'alat ... e7na  ben7es enohom beyraya7ona 3ashan beyrodo we 5alas
laken el 7a2e2a a3zam rad beykon mn yaso3....
that's so so so so right​*


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياتويتى على تعليقك وطبعا افدنى كتييييييير
ويارريمووو انا عارفه ان صفه الباحث عن الكمال مش صفه وحشه بس اللى بقولهولك مش باحثه عن الكمال
انا بدور ازاى يكون مخى ليه قيمه استفيد منها وافيد اللى حواليا 
ربنا معاكم وشكراااا على ردودكم بجد


----------



## romyo (29 يناير 2007)

استاذتنا ميرا
سؤالك رائع وانا شايف انك على اول الطريق لانك حابه تكونى شخصية مثقفة ودى البدايه انك تحبى الشئ اللى هتعمليه
والخطوة التانية برضووو انتى عملتيها وهى القراءة عموما و للكتاب المقدس خصوصاً
من وجهة نظرى فاضلك خطوة كمان وهى انك مش بس تعرفى معلومه عن شئ لكن الاهم انك تفكرى فى اى معلومة تعرفيها وتحليلها وتفهمى ما وراء الكلام واكيد ده هيحصل بمعونة ربنا والخبرة
والرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

ايوة يا b_4jesus فهمت قصدك وتشبيه جميل فعلا
المفروض اللى يكون الزعيم على منتدى كل واحد فينا هو المسيح هو اللى هيقود وهيدبر كل حاجه صح
شكرا ليك اوى بجد


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> استاذتنا ميرا
> سؤالك رائع وانا شايف انك على اول الطريق لانك حابه تكونى شخصية مثقفة ودى البدايه انك تحبى الشئ اللى هتعمليه
> والخطوة التانية برضووو انتى عملتيها وهى القراءة عموما و للكتاب المقدس خصوصاً
> من وجهة نظرى فاضلك خطوة كمان وهى انك مش بس تعرفى معلومه عن شئ لكن الاهم انك تفكرى فى اى معلومة تعرفيها وتحليلها وتفهمى ما وراء الكلام واكيد ده هيحصل بمعونة ربنا والخبرة
> ...



شكرا ليك اوىىىىىى ياروميو على تعليقك
وياااارب اكون فعلا على اول الخطوات اللى توصلنى لمليان الدماغ ههههه
ربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ياميرا ان الواحد لازم مايفوتش تجربة في حياتة الا لما يتعلم منها صح
مايعديش حد يعرفة الا لما يشوف حياتة مشيت اذاي 
ويستفيد من تجارب اللي حوالية وشخصياتهم 
ويبتدي يبني دماغه
اعتقد هو دة السبب


----------



## meraaa (29 يناير 2007)

شكرااااا ليك اوى يارامى على تعليقك الجميييييييل
ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## tina_tina (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع حلو اوى
بس انا من وجه نظرى
هو السؤال انا عاوزة ابقى ايه
على هذا الاساس هعرف احدد اتملى ازاى وامتى وايه الطرق اللى تملينى


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااا اوى ياتينا على تعليقك فعلا السؤال ده لازم كل واحد يساله لنفسه بس بصراحه انا مالقتش الاجابه لحد دلوقتى او يمكن اكون لاقيت نصها 
صلولى


----------



## monlove (30 يناير 2007)

علي فكرة مش شرط تكوني متعلمة تعليم عالي عشان ناس ياما متعلمين تعليم عالي ودماغهم فاضية اهم شي تكوني عندك معرفة كافية


----------



## meraaa (30 يناير 2007)

شكرا يامون لاف على تعليقك واكيد الدماغ الحلوة مش شرط انها تكون متعلمه هو التعليم ركن اساسى اه من ان الواحد يكون عنده معرفه لكن فى ناس تانى مش متعلمه بتقدر تحصل على المعرفه عن طريق الخبرة وحاجات تانى 
ربنا معاك وشكرا ليك


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة لك يا ميرا

السؤال ده الاجابه عليه مش سهلة ولا بسيطة ده سؤال عبقري
لكن ده دليل علي انك انسانة واعية وعقلك كبير 
من الممكن تلاقي دكتور جامعة وللاسف لايفقه شئ الا المادة التي يدرسها 
وتلاقي طالب عنده في سنة اولي يفوقه ثقافة وتجارب  وعندي مثل علي ذلك 
اعرف سيدة لم تصل في التعليم الا للشهادة الاعدادية ولم تحصل عليها ولكن 
لو جلستي معها تتحدث معك في كل الامور والمجالات لديها مكتبة لن تجديها
 لدي الكتاب والمفكرين وللعلم هذه المكتبه لم ترثها ولكنها هي التي كونتها
 كانت توفر من اكلها وتشتري الكتاب ولعلمك انا اتعلمت القراء منها وانا في 
الاعدادية كان مصروفي هو  ثمن الجرنال كنت اشتري الجرنال ومجبش اكل 
طبعا مكنتش اعرف كل حاجة في الجرنال لكن كنت اقراء من اول صفحة لاخر
 صفحة حتي الوفيات كنت اشوف معظمها مش معني كده اني مثقف لا طبعا 
كنت اقرء في جميع المجالات من باب العلم بالشئ .
الخبرة من اللي سبقوني كانت لها عامل مؤثر ايضا 
فلو عاوزة دماغك متكونش فاضية جربي الاتي 
1 - اقراي في حميع المجالات مش دراسة لكن يكفي الشكل العام عن الموضوع في البداية
2 - استفيدي من خبرة الاخرين معرفتها وفهمها فقط وليس التقليد    
3 - حاولي ان تكوني دقيقة الملاحظة لاي شئ تشاهدية  وان تكوني منظمة في حياتك 
4 - الاستفادة من الاخطا ء عدم تكرارها - يعني نبرمج عقلنا علي الايكرر الخطاء الواحد اكثر من مرة 
5 - الاحداث التي تمري بها والمواقف والمشاكل ودي مش حاجة وحشة انه يكون عندك
 مشاكل لانك لو لم تري السئ والردئ لن تعرفي قيمة الجيد والصالح . 
لو عملتي كده ثقي تماما انك في يوم من الايام هتلاقي دماغك بتفكر حتي وانتي نايمه 
ربنا يملئ دماغك وعقلك بالمعلومات الجيدة والنافعة 
زكفاية عليكي كده وطبعا دلوقتي بتقولي عليا ايه الراجل كتير الكلام ده بس انت ابقي 
افتكري الكلام ده لما تحسي انك عندك معلومات عن كل حاجة 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## artamisss (1 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه يا فررريد انت  جبت المفيييييد اللى كنت هاقوله  لميرا هههه

بس انا عاوزة اسال ميرا حاجه  انتى حد قالك قبل كده ان دماغك فاضيه ؟
لو حد سالك السؤال  ده   شوفى اولا هو سالهولك ليه  يعنى  اساليه انتى كمان  ماتاخديش الموقف على انه احراج وبس  لا لازم تعرفى البيئه اللى حواليكى اعتبرتك كده ليه 

حاجه تانيه شوفى نفس الشخص اللى بيقولك ده  هل انتى معتبراه دماغه بتفكر يعنى عارف فى امور كتير انتى ماتعرفيهاش  قارنى  بينك وبينه  بس  بدون تحيز  لنفسك 

حاجه كمان  مش كل انسان  اتكلم فى موضوع سياسى واقتصادى وتجارى ودينى يبقى عارف الدنيا ماشيه ازاى  
لكن ممكن تكونى انتى نااااابغه فى مجالين  بتحبيييييييهم 
يعنى زى  الموسيقى والفن  او  قرايه الاشعار والقصص  اى حاجه  شوفى انتى بتحببببببببى ايه  
واقرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى  واكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
اقررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررى  فيه لان الشباب  دلوقتى ماعدوش بيقروا


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

انا فاهماكى,عايزة دماغك تبقى مليانة ؛اتكلمى مع ناس دماغها مليانة,او ممكن تسمعى ناس دماغها مليانة؛يعنى من الاخر اتفرجى على برنامج(القاهرة اليوم),(ال10مساء),(90دقيقة) بس احسنهم الاولمع  عمرو اديب


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك علي الموصوغ


----------



## meraaa (1 فبراير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *سلام ونعمة لك يا ميرا
> 
> السؤال ده الاجابه عليه مش سهلة ولا بسيطة ده سؤال عبقري
> لكن ده دليل علي انك انسانة واعية وعقلك كبير
> ...




بجد كلامك جميييييييييل اوى يافريد اشكرك عليه وبجد على راى ديانا دى الخلاصه وبجد افدتنى
بص انا مش عارفه الكلام اللى هقوله ده حد هيفهمه ولا لا بس انا الحمد لله راضيه عن نفسى
لكن كل لما اجى اقعد افكر مع نفسى الاقى نفسى اه عندى خبرات عن الحياه والدنيا ومعرفه بس انا مش راضيه عنها اوى عاوزاها تبقه اكتر ومشكلتى انى عارفه ان ده مش هيحصل من يوم وليله
يعنى مثلا لما شفت المنتدى عجبنى اوىىىىىىى لانى حسيت من خلاله عقلى هينمو روحيا وثقافيا وكل حاجه بس المشكله انى ببقه نفسى ادخل على كل الاقسام واقرا كل المواضيع فاهمنى ازاى ...يعنى عاوزة قدر كبير من الثقافه يدخل عقلى فى وقت قصير وانا عارفه ان ده غلط 
انا عارفه انى بغنى وارد على نفسى هههههههه
وعارفه كمان انى انا اللى تاعبه نفسى ...بس فعلا عاوزة اقول انى مع كل لما الوقت بيعدى حاسه انى اتغيرت فعلا فى تفكيرى حتى فى طريقه كلامى اتغيرت
وعلى فكرة بالمناسبه فى موضوع كان حاطه الملك العقرب وبيقول اختاروا من 1 ل 26 وانا طلعلى رقم 3اللى هو (كلما زادت ثقافتك ازدت بؤسا ) تخيل الحظ هههههههه
عالعموم انا طلبه صلواتكم كتييييييييير وربنا يباركك يافريد وشكرااااااا


----------



## meraaa (1 فبراير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> بصراحه يا فررريد انت  جبت المفيييييد اللى كنت هاقوله  لميرا هههه
> 
> بس انا عاوزة اسال ميرا حاجه  انتى حد قالك قبل كده ان دماغك فاضيه ؟
> لو حد سالك السؤال  ده   شوفى اولا هو سالهولك ليه  يعنى  اساليه انتى كمان  ماتاخديش الموقف على انه احراج وبس  لا لازم تعرفى البيئه اللى حواليكى اعتبرتك كده ليه
> ...




شكرا على تعليقك ياديانا
الحقيقه لا ماحدش سالنى السؤال ده قبل كده بس انا فى ناس قبلتنى وقعدت معاهم عجبتنى دماغهم اوىىىى وناس تانى قعدت معاهم لاقيت دماغهم فاااااااااااااااضيه وتافهه مافيهاش اى حاجه...فانا قعدت كده مع نفسى فكرت ياترى انا انهى فيهم؟؟احتارت اوى فى الاجابه بس اللى قدرت اتوصله انى ممكن اكون وسط ولا مليانه اوى ولا فاضيه اوى بس نفسى فى اكتر فهمانى 
وعلى فكرة انا بحب القرايه بس دايما كل لما اجى اقرا حاجات وتدينى معرفه مش عارفه ليه بحس انى هنسى اللى قريته وهيتبخر ..وللعلم ده مش بيحصل الحمد لله غير فى اوقات بسيطه
انا عارفه انى عقد اوى هههههههههههههه استحملونى ياجماعه
وبجد ميرسى على ردودكم الجميله ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## meraaa (1 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااا على ردودكم ياديانا ويامون لاف ميرسى خاااااااالص 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## christ my lord (1 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك اختى / ميرا 

موضوعك رائع جدااا .. والسؤال جميل جدااا .. وكل الردود ممتازة .. ولكن انا لاحظت شىء ما استشفيتة من بين السطور (وهو انك فى حالة حيرة) .. كيف اكون انسانة ذات ثقل فكرى وعقلى ؟؟؟؟ .. ولكى يبدا ذلك الامر لابد من وجود (اولا) شىء هام جداا  وهو ( النظام والترتيب ) .. بمعنى .. ان تكون افكارك منظمة ومرتبة فى كل شىء .. (ثانيا)ان تكونى فى حالة التصالح مع الله ثم التصالح مع النفس .. بمعنى .. ان تقبلى ذاتك كما هى وتثقى فى قدرتك .. لا تنقض نفسك كثيرا وتزيدى على نفسك احمالا ثقيلة .. وانت فى مقتبل العمر والايام سوف تعلمك الكثير والكثير .. جميل جداا ان الانسان يريد ان يستزيد من العلم ولكن لا تنسى المقولة التى تقول شيئان لا تروى ظمأ الانسان ( طالب العلم وطالب المال ) .. وخلاصة الكلام .. لابد ان تعطى لنفسك مساحة لكى تعرفى اولا ماذا انت تريدى بالظبط (ماهو هدفك) .. وكيف ان تحصلى على هذا الهدف .. لو طبقتى هذا الامر فى جميع مجالات الحياة . سوف تجدي نفسك ذات ثقل فكرى وعقلى .. اى لابد من وجود التحديد فى كل شىء لعدم التشتيت ثم ينتهى الامر بالحيرة ثم فقدان الثقة بالنفس ​


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*شوفي يا ميرا 
اولا سلام ونعمة لك ولدماغك المليانة 
كلامك وردك ده بيدل علي انك دماغك مليانة ومتقلقيش عليها و اطمني 
وعاوز اقولك حاجة مفيش واحد يعرف كل حاجة في الدنيا دي اطلاقا مهما 
كانت درجة ذكائة او علمة لانة اللي بيقول اعرف كل حاجة تأكدي انه ميعرفش 
الا القشور والقليل منها. الانسان طول عمره لازم يتعلم ويستفيد كل يوم حاجة 
جديدة لكن لو اكتفينا باللي عرفناه يبقي قولي علينا السلام لان العالم بيتقدم 
ويتطور واحنا محلك سر 
كمان تشكري ربنا انك بتستفيدي من القراة ومن الاقسام وبتتغيري للاحسن 
وكل متعرفي اكتر هتتغيري للاحسن اكتر واكتر ومحدش بيتعلم في يوم واحد
 دي بتبقي علي مر السنين كمان مش كل الاقسام هتكون دمها خفيف عليكي 
فيه ناس تحب الترفيهي وناس الثقافي وناس العلمي وناس الديني يعني كل
 شخص له ميول مختلفة عن الاخر وتلاقي كل واحد بيلمع في مجال واحد او اثنين
 علي الاكثر وليس كل المجالات ممكن يكون عنده فكرة عن المجالات الاخري لكن 
مش بنفس القدار 
ربنا ينير عقلك وفهمك ويديكي خبرة الناس العواجيز *


----------



## مايا خادمة الرب (2 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة يا اختي العزيزة
شوفي يا ميرا , مجرد قرائتنا للي ردوا عليكي انا متأكدة ان جواكي في حاجة بتقلك دا يعرف حاجات ودا لسا شوية...الخ...كل كلمة ينطق بها الانسان دليل عن عقله.. صح؟؟
انا فاهماكي جدا لاني كنت في نفس موقفك.. وكان شعور صعب بجد..
ميرا, كل حاجة تتعلق بينا كاشخاص تدل على الثقافة, طريقة كتابتنا ,السلام اللي نقدر نستشفه من مضمون الرسايل, طريقة التطرق الى الموضوع ومن اي ناحية.....الخ..
اهم حاجة تعترفي باللي انتي ما تعرفهوش( ولا مرة تدّعي المعرفة وانتي ما بتعرفيش).
كدة تقدري تشوفي حاتبتدي منين.. لان زي ما قالولك التنظيم والترتيب يخلوكي تعرفي الحاجات دي..
ولازم وضروري تكوني صبورة. اصبري.. لان السرعة بتخليكي تعرفي نص الحقيقة..
المعرفة اولا طبعا ارادة بس اكيد ممارسة, تدريب, عرفت منك انك بتقري الكتاب المقدس, ودا من الحاجات اللي ملت علي ايامي والشكر لربي يسوع, ولكن ايه رأيك تتأملي؟؟meditate انا ما بتكلمش نظريات, بالعكس, دي حاجة حلوة اوي.
خليني اتعامل مع الكتاب على انه اهم مرجع لعلم النفس اللي انا شفته في حياتي, ربنا يسوع بقلك فيه ازاي تتعاملي مع الناس في مكان معين وزمان معين. اختاري .. اقري.. واقري كمان.. وحللي.. وفكري.. وجيبي حياتك قدامك .. وقارني.. اكتبي حسيتي ايه.. عبري عن مشاعرك كتابة مش بس تفكير, لان الكتابة مع الوقت خلي كلامك يبقى مدروس وموزون.. وما تعتمديش بس على تجارب الحياة اللي انت حاتخوضيها, لان معظمها انا افضل لا تشوفيه ولا تحسيه..(يا رب)
اقريه, ومش من اي رواية.. من سير حياة القديسين. والناس اللي شهدلهم التاريخ بصلاحهم وجمال روحهم,,
شوفي يا ميرا. انا بجد مش عارفة ازاي انقلك اللي انا نفسي اقوله لان هو برغم بساطته صعب يتكتب...
اكتبي, خذي ملاحظات مهما كنت بتقري.. خذي اللي يعجبك وتحسي انك ممكن تستعمليه في حياتك او بكلامك مع الناس, خلي يكون عندك ارشيف ميرا , ومع الوقت رح يبتدي ارشيفك دا يبقى قطعة من روحك.. معاكي في كل مكان..
كوني هادئة بتعاطيكي مع الناس, واعرفي تقولي ايه فين ولمين وازاي.. لان بكرا حاتشوفي انك حاتكوني عارفة المعلومة بس تستخصريها في ناس مش راح تفهمها.. واللي حايساعدك انك تعرفي دا. وبجد.. الكتاب المقدس ,مش بس حياة المسيح, ولكن تأملي الطريقة اللي كان فيها بيقبل على الجموع وكيف كان من اول ما يتكلم الناس تحس انو فعلا " معلم" . حاولي تعرفي الناس على حقيقتهم بس بسلام.. بسلام اوي...بسلام جواكي ومعاهم.. انا بقلك كدة لان في كتير مثقفين لكن ما بيعرفوش يتعاملوا مع الناس .. 
ميرا, فهمت منك ان انتي حابة تعرفي انتي فين من الثقافة..وانت حابة ان اللي حواليكي يشعروا كمان بثقافتك.
 اصدقي مع نفسك.. شوفيها.. ادرسيها بموضوعية, واحلفلك بجد ان لما انت تشوفي الحقائق الناس حاتشوفها في عينيكي من غير استعراض( اقصد عرض للمعلومات).
طبعا زهقتي مني وبتقولي لخبطتلي دماغي البنت دي, بس انا بجد من قلبي بحاول انقلك تجربتي مع العلم والثقافة..
يا رب ما تكونيش اتضايقتي مني..
كل الحب
مايا خادمة الرب *​


----------



## mr.hima (2 فبراير 2007)

التعليم طز طز اوى ,, مبأتش تفرق حكاية التعليم دى خالص .... لكن من وجهة نظرى ان الواحد إذا مثقفش  نفسة بنفسة ,,, مش هيبقى اى حاجة ,, ولا هيعرف يبدى برأى سليم في اى موضوع ,,, بس طول من الواحد عايش لازم هيتعلم علشان يقدر يعيش,,, سؤاء من تجارب الغير أو من تجاربة ,,, او من الكتب اللى بيقراها


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

مايا خادمة الرب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة يا اختي العزيزة
> شوفي يا ميرا , مجرد قرائتنا للي ردوا عليكي انا متأكدة ان جواكي في حاجة بتقلك دا يعرف حاجات ودا لسا شوية...الخ...كل كلمة ينطق بها الانسان دليل عن عقله.. صح؟؟
> انا فاهماكي جدا لاني كنت في نفس موقفك.. وكان شعور صعب بجد..
> ميرا, كل حاجة تتعلق بينا كاشخاص تدل على الثقافة, طريقة كتابتنا ,السلام اللي نقدر نستشفه من مضمون الرسايل, طريقة التطرق الى الموضوع ومن اي ناحية.....الخ..
> ...



مايا يا خادمة الرب 
سلام ونعمة لك ولتفكيرك 
اسمحيلي اشكرك بالنيابة عن ميرا 
علي رايك وفكرك الجميل 
بجد انا اشكرك عليه لان الموضوع لايخص ميرا 
لوحدها بالعكس يخص كل من له الرغبة في
 التعليم والثقافة اللي اتمني ان اكون منهم 
ولو انا خواجة كنت رفعتلك القبعة


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

مايا خادمة الرب قال:


> *سلام ونعمة يا اختي العزيزة
> شوفي يا ميرا , مجرد قرائتنا للي ردوا عليكي انا متأكدة ان جواكي في حاجة بتقلك دا يعرف حاجات ودا لسا شوية...الخ...كل كلمة ينطق بها الانسان دليل عن عقله.. صح؟؟
> انا فاهماكي جدا لاني كنت في نفس موقفك.. وكان شعور صعب بجد..
> ميرا, كل حاجة تتعلق بينا كاشخاص تدل على الثقافة, طريقة كتابتنا ,السلام اللي نقدر نستشفه من مضمون الرسايل, طريقة التطرق الى الموضوع ومن اي ناحية.....الخ..
> ...



*مايا يا خادمة الرب 
سلام ونعمة لك ولتفكيرك 
اسمحيلي اشكرك بالنيابة عن ميرا 
علي رايك وفكرك الجميل 
بجد انا اشكرك عليه لان الموضوع لايخص ميرا 
لوحدها بالعكس يخص كل من له الرغبة في
 التعليم والثقافة اللي اتمني ان اكون منهم 
ولو انا خواجة كنت رفعتلك القبعة :smil6: :big29: 
وفيه مثل بيقول : 
الكتاب خير صديق
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 فبراير 2007)

*اعتذر عن هذا الخطا 
المشارة اتسجلت مرتين 
 قبل ما اتمها بس يمكن علشان عجبتني 
وممكن الادمن يمسح وحده منهم *


----------



## meraaa (2 فبراير 2007)

بصوا ياجماعه بقه اولا انا بشكر يوساب وفريد ومستر هيما والقمره ماياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه بس بجد ردودكم جمييييييييييله ومفيده وافادتنى واكيد هتفيد كل اللى هيقراها
وفعلا يامايا حاجه مهمه اوى ان الواحد يكون ليه ارشيف يسجل فيه نقاط مهمه من المعلومات قابلها فى حياته وتنفعه فى مستقبله دى حاجه مهمه جدا وبصراحه بعد كلامكم انا مقدرش اعلق باى حاجه وانتوا بجد اللى تستحقوا ارفعلكم القبعه
ربنا يبارككم ويحميكم كلكم وصلولى كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ramia (4 فبراير 2007)

*ramburpar@yahoo.com*

هاي ! ازيك ؟ اول حاجة سؤالك مهم وزكي ,,, مش بالضرورة يبقي صاحب الدماغ المليانة متعلم او حتى مثقف اوي المهم انه يعرف يكون مستمع جيد ويعرف امتى يرد وامتى يسكت وميبقاش تفكيره سطحي ويهتم بصلب الموضوع . وسدئيني بالطريقة دي تبقى دماغة مليانة .وكشرا:t19: :t19: :t19:


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع 
ازيك اختنا ميرا سلام الرب معكي 
من الواضح انك بتبحثي عن تقدم في حياتك 
ودة شىء ممتاز جدا جدا وربنا يرفعك اكتر و اكتر 
بس انا لاحظت تعبير في كل المداخلات منك و من بعض الاحباء 
بتقولوا ازاي الواحد يبقى دماغة مليانة 
المشكلة مش في الدماغ المليانة نهائيا 
اية فايدة الحشو الكتير من غير استخدامة و تطويرة و تاثيرة على شخصية الانسان ؟
يعني مثلا ممكن تلاقي واحد بيقرا كتير جدا و عارف حاجات كتير جدا بس مش بيفكر مش بينتج 
وممكن تلاقي واحد متخصص في شىء معين او بيقرا في شىء معين او متجة الى شىء معين ولكن بارع فية و بينتج و بيتقدم فية 
الثقافة مطلوبة جدا طبعا و معرفة اي شىء عن كل شىء برضة مطلوبة و ميزة 
بس تطوير الفكر و ان الانسان يكون منتج في جانب معين من جوانب خبرتة و علمة هو دة التقدم 
اذا كان الهدف من الثقافة او الحشو زي ما بتقولوا لغرض ملى الدماغ فقط فدة ملوش لزمة نهائيا 
او اذا كان الهدف من الثقافة او الحشو هو الظهور بمظهر جيد امام الناس فدة برضة مش هينفع البني ادم 
مش معنى كدة ان الواحد ميتثقفش لا طبعا الثقافة مطلوبة جدا و مهمة 
بس المهم عملت اية انت بالثقافة دي لنفسك و لحبايبك و لمستقبلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل خدمت ربك بثقافتك دي ؟؟؟؟؟
ناس كتير جدا مثقفة و بجانب دراستها بتقرا في الانجيل مثلا و تتبحر فية 
بس هل بتدافع عنة ؟؟ هل بتقدم خدمة لاي حد ؟؟؟
ناس كتير ملية دماغها معلومات فقط ولا تستخدمها نهائيا لتصبح شخص منتج و فرد عامل في المجتمع 
الخلاصة 
كوني مثقفة الثقافة كويسة و بتساعد كتير 
اكتسبي خبرات كثيرة هتساعدك 
دوري على الجانب اللي بتحبية و شايفة نفسك انك تقدري تنتجي فية و تتقدمي و ترفعي من شانك و حاولي تجتهدي فية هترتاحي جدا و هتحسي انك انتجتي و هتكبري في نظر نفسك جدا 
والرب معك و يعينك ويسندك 
باسم المسيح اختم *


----------



## meraaa (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك ياramia على ردك الجميل ومعاك حق مش لازم الانسان يكون متعلم التعليم الكافى او مثقف ثقفه كافيه عشان تبقه دماغه مليانه اكيد فى طرق كتير تانى
وشكرا ليك اوى ياAVADA CADAVRA على ردك الرائع
وعلى فكرة انا عاوزة اكون مثقفه وتكون دماغى مليانه عشان اقدر استفيد وافيد اللى حواليا نفسى يكون ليا دور مؤثر فى اللى حواليا ويقدروا يستفيدوا وهما كمان يفيدونى 
وشكرا اوى ليكم وربنا معاكم ياااارب


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

ميرا عايزه اقوللك بس حاجه انتى على قد سنك او عمرك اللى انتى عشتيه انتى كنتى المفروض تتعلمى حاجات كتير  بمعنى انى لو الواحد كل موقف بيعدى عليه اتعلم منه حاجه  كنا اتعلمنا حاجات كتير او لو فى الموقف انا عملت حاجه غلط معجبتنيش بعد كده وحسيت بغلطى وبطلت اعملها برضه هسيب حاجات كتير اوى غلط فى حياتى لانى الحياه ايه غير مواقف متكرره ديه من ناحيه
 من ناحيه تانيه انك المفروض تتكلمى مع ناس كتييير اكبر منك عمرا وروحيا وفى الخبره لانى اكيد مخك هيكبر لانك هتسمعى منها حاجات كتير
 تالت حاجه عايزه اقولهالك لما تكونى فى قاعده وبالذات مع ناس كبار وكويسين حاولى تكونى بتسمعى باكبر قدر مما تتكلمى 
رابع حاجه بقى اقريي فى الانجيل كتييييييييير لانى سمعت قبل كده معلومه انى اللى يقرا فى الانجيل كتير وبيكون شخصيه حكيمه جدا ومثقفه جدا واكيد هتكون دماغه مليانه 
وفى النهايه صلى بايمان واطلبى كده من ربنا انه يعطيكى سؤل قلبك
وربنا يباركك ويكون معاكى


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااا ياجاسى على رايك الجميييييييييل ده 
وفعلا اكيد هو الانجيل اعظم كتاااااااااب فى الدنيا وهو اللى بيملى دماغ الواحد باكبر قدرممكن
وفعلا الناس الكبيرة الواحد مجرد انه يقعد معاهم يحس انه اكتسب شويه خبرة منهم بس للاسف الواحد مفتقد شويه للناس دى او خصوصا انا 
عالموم الف شكر على تعليقك ياجااااااااااسى ربنا معاكى يارب


----------

